# Ariens vs. MB or Sweepster Power Brush?



## crispian (Oct 27, 2011)

We have decided to go ahead and buy a power brush to aid in sidewalk snow removal (as discussed in this thread),

Can anyone help with a recommendation whether to get the Ariens 28" or the MB or Sweepster 24" (which appear to be exactly the same machine, just a different color)?

The Ariens has a 4" wider broom and 6 forward and 2 reverse speeds, the other 2 have 1 forward and 1 reverse speed; a replacement brush for the Ariens is $315 but I can't find a price for the brush kit for the other 2.

What I really need is reliability above all else- I'll take the narrower brush and the single speed over the other if it'll be more reliable; and alternatively I'll pay the extra for the Ariens if it'll be more reliable. So if you have experience of any of these brands and can talk about their reliability I'll be grateful to hear what you have to say!


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

I have no personal experience with any of them, but I would suggest the Ariens, if the extra 4" will fit where you need to go that will save you time over the winter plus you will be surprised how much of a difference the 6 speeds will make for you as snow conditions and terrain changes....good luck with your decision


----------



## LightningBG (Oct 14, 2011)

If you're purchasing this for/through the church, make sure they have they're tax exemptions in proper order and they wont have to pay NY sales tax. They'll save over $100. The sales tax exemption is separate from their regular income tax exemption. Hopefully they already have this set up. This document below is the info on it for NY. Pages 12-16 are the ones you'll want to be looking at.

http://www.tax.ny.gov/pdf/publications/sales/pub843.pdf


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

LightningBG;1333342 said:


> If you're purchasing this for/through the church, make sure they have they're tax exemptions in proper order and they wont have to pay NY sales tax. They'll save over $100. The sales tax exemption is separate from their regular income tax exemption. Hopefully they already have this set up. This document below is the info on it for NY. Pages 12-16 are the ones you'll want to be looking at.
> 
> http://www.tax.ny.gov/pdf/publications/sales/pub843.pdf


I have found that a lot of corperations like Walmart don't like to honor TE status if you don't have a organization issued credit card. Ive run into this while buying stuff for my VFD even with a dept issued photo ID and the dept's lettered pickup clearly visable in the parking lot. FU Tractor Supply.


----------



## LightningBG (Oct 14, 2011)

Mabepossibly;1333476 said:


> I have found that a lot of corperations like Walmart don't like to honor TE status if you don't have a organization issued credit card. Ive run into this while buying stuff for my VFD even with a dept issued photo ID and the dept's lettered pickup clearly visable in the parking lot. FU Tractor Supply.


Doesn't surprise me. They are just trying to cover their rear. Couple options. 1. the dept can file for a refund at the end of the year. 2. You should have the proper certificates with when making the purchase (or have them keep it on file), and you should be paying with a FD check or CC when making any purchases anyways.

The stores just never really know when you're making an official purchase vs. a personal purchase.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

you would think your tax ID # would be enough


----------



## crispian (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm leaning towards the Ariens 28", although it is the more expensive. After hand shoveling the heavy, wet snow the snowblower left behind after yesterday's storm I think the versatility of being able to vary the speed depending on the snow type/depth will be worth it.

I have a tax exempt form for the church, and a credit card with the church's name on- that's usually enough, but I can have a check cut if necessary.

There are a couple of Ariens dealers within about 50 miles of me, and one of them has this listed on their web site, but their price is about $125 more than a dealer I've found online in WI who is offering free shipping. I'm thinking that the extra cost will be worth it to get it from a local dealer who will set it up for me, and who I can just throw it in the back of the truck and take it back to if there's a problem, but obviously I want to get the best deal I can for the church- thoughts?


----------

